# All Nordic languages: Remember: Acquire accuracy before speed



## dahut

Hello

 I would like to ask you whether you would be so kind to translate this sentence into your Nordic languages.

*REMEMBER: ACQUIRE ACCURACY BEFORE SPEED

*This is my try in Norwegian. No promises.

HUSK: FÅ NØYAKTIGHET FØR HURTIGHET

It is by Leonardo da Vinci, by the way.

Tusen takk


----------



## madshov

In Danish I would probably say:
HUSK: OPNÅ NØJAGTIGHED FØR HASTIGHED

My best guess is, that there exists a better word than FÅ in Norwegian for ACQUIRE.


----------



## Vikingo

Well, my first try would be "husk å tilegne deg nøyaktighet før hastighet", but this might sound pretty stilted, depending on the context. Alternatives could be: "Det er viktigere å være nøye enn å være rask", "Lær deg først å gjøre ting riktig før du lærer deg å gjøre dem hurtig", "Nøyaktighet foran hastighet", etc etc.


----------



## dahut

madshov said:


> In Danish I would probably say:
> HUSK: OPNÅ NØJAGTIGHED FØR HASTIGHED
> 
> My best guess is, that there exists a better word than FÅ in Norwegian for ACQUIRE.



Thank you for the translation into Danish.

I'm sure you are right, it must be a better word than få, it is just I can't that much. Thank you.


----------



## dahut

Vikingo said:


> Well, my first try would be "husk å tilegne deg nøyaktighet før hastighet", but this might sound pretty stilted, depending on the context. Alternatives could be: "Det er viktigere å være nøye enn å være rask", "Lær deg først å gjøre ting riktig før du lærer deg å gjøre dem hurtig", "Nøyaktighet foran hastighet", etc etc.



Well, it is an aphorism (by Leonardo da Vinci), maybe _that _helps to make it sound stilted... But what I liked about it, it's the implied idea, so your translations are just perfect.

Tusen takk


----------



## jonquiliser

In Swedish you could say "precision framom snabbhet", which I believe pretty much sums up the spirit, if not the words, of the phrase.


----------



## dahut

jonquiliser said:


> In Swedish you could say "precision framom snabbhet", which I believe pretty much sums up the spirit, if not the words, of the phrase.



*Thank you!* (Takk så myke??? Just trying!)


----------



## dahut

Hello!

Heracleum (in the Italian-English forum) found the original words.

Pls, don't take me wrong: I do like all your translation.

I just wanted to share this with you, since you have been so kind to help me here.

"_When you have acquired the habit, and formed your hand to accuracy, quickness of execution will come of itself [...] Let him remember to acquire accuracy before he attempts quickness_".

Thank you again!


----------



## Jónurin

A Faroese translation would be something like:

Minst til: royn at gerast nágreiniligur heldur enn kvikur
             (try to become accurate rather than fast)

this is not a literal translation, I've used the adjectives "nágreiniligur" (meaning "accurate") and "kvikur" (meaning fast), as it would sound messy if I used nouns instead.

When I come to think of it, there is a Faroese proverb that has the same spirit as the above mentioned:

"Fram kemur hann, ið hóvliga fer"
(Forward comes he who carefully goes)(literal translation)


----------



## Jónurin

"_When you have acquired the habit, and formed your hand to accuracy, quickness of execution will come of itself [...] Let him remember to acquire accuracy before he attempts quickness_".

Faroese:
Tá tú hevur fingið vanan, og lagað hondina til, so hon gerst nágreinilig, tá gerst tú alsamt skjótari at føra nakað út í verk [...] læt hann minnast at verða nágreiniligur áðrenn hann roynir at gerast kvikur.


----------



## dahut

Jónurin said:


> A Faroese translation would be something like:
> 
> Minst til: royn at gerast nágreiniligur heldur enn kvikur
> (try to become accurate rather than fast)
> 
> this is not a literal translation, I've used the adjectives "nágreiniligur" (meaning "accurate") and "kvikur" (meaning fast), as it would sound messy if I used nouns instead.
> 
> When I come to think of it, there is a Faroese proverb that has the same spirit as the above mentioned:
> 
> "Fram kemur hann, ið hóvliga fer"
> (Forward comes he who carefully goes)(literal translation)



Thank you so much for your translation! And I loved the proverb!


----------



## dahut

Jónurin said:


> "_When you have acquired the habit, and formed your hand to accuracy, quickness of execution will come of itself [...] Let him remember to acquire accuracy before he attempts quickness_".
> 
> Faroese:
> Tá tú hevur fingið vanan, og lagað hondina til, so hon gerst nágreinilig, tá gerst tú alsamt skjótari at føra nakað út í verk [...] læt hann minnast at verða nágreiniligur áðrenn hann roynir at gerast kvikur.



Wow!
That was way too much for what I could expect or even ever dare to ask for.

Thank you very much, indeed

Regards


----------



## Jónurin

I can see now that something wasn't entirely correct:

Tá tú hevur fingið vanan, og lagað hondina til, so hon gerst nágreinilig, tá gerst tú alsamt skjótari at føra nakað út í verk [...] læt hann minnast at verða nágreiniligur áðrenn hann roynir at gerast kvikur.

My new suggestion:

Tá tú hevur gjørt tað til vana, og lagað hondina til at vera nágreiniliga, tá kemur av sær sjálvum skjótleikin til at føra nakað út í verk [...] læt hann minnast til at vera nágreiniligur áðrenn hann roynir at vera kvikur.

This version is simpler, and a bit that was missing in the translation was "by itself" which I know translated into "av sær sjálvum".


----------

